# Capture The Sun Mercury Vapor Bulbs



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a Capture The Sun Mercury Vapor Bulb on my dragon enclosure (160w)
and every once and a while it shuts off cools down for a 1/2 hour then comes back on
anybody else have these bulbs and know if thats normal or the bulb is deffective
and its a frigin $30 bulb








and i have to order them so i hope thats normal


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

When MV lights at work start doing that, it usually means it's time to change the bulb..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

winkyee said:


> When MV lights at work start doing that, it usually means it's time to change the bulb..










i just bought the bulb
it only has like 10 hours on it


----------

